# post 2000 Europiccola seal question



## woop (Jan 6, 2017)

So, I believe the piston seal in my la pavoni is worn. What do you guys think.....Am I best buying just the seal from theespressoshop or should I get the full seal kit?

Really my question is am I better replacing seals in a piecemeal fashion or all at once? At this stage I just want my la pavoni back making coffee. Also if anybody can recommend a cheaper alternative to theespressoshop, that would be great







I feel kind of bad paying so much shipping for such a small item


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

All the ones related to the group head as a rule... there is little point it doing piece meal... thats unless you have a wobbly base or need to remove the heating element...

Cheaper as a set anyway


----------

